# Music while writing?



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't write anything good without music, and I bet tons of people have the same problem. Anyways, I typically listen to Korn, Bring Me the Horizon, Excision, Klaypex, Rammstein, Linkin Park, Limp Bizcut, Deftones, Tool, System of a Down, Serj Tankian, Lamb of God, Lapfox, The Killers, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Owl City, and A Perfect Circle while writing, and it greatly improves any of my stories. Post about your personal writing with music experiences!


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 19, 2012)

I tend to avoid anything with lyrics while writing, so my choices (as with my regular listening) are usually ambient/new age. The Ultima Thule podcast is a good choice, with 90 minutes of various ambient tracks with few interruptions (they're on iTunes). David Arkenstone is also a favorite of mine. I can write without music, but sometimes it's easier to use music to get into that writing mindset, especially when I'm writing something long and have to get back into the headspace of that project again and again after spending time away from it.

The only exception to avoiding lyrics tends to be when I find a song where the lyrics work well as an overall theme for the particular story or characters. That happened with "Real Dragons Don't Wear Sweaters", where I wound up listening to P!nk's "Perfect" (the album version) and "Let Me Be Myself" by 3 Doors Down, as themes for the two main characters.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 19, 2012)

I try to use classical music, Three Trapped Tigers, or something ambient like sleep party people when writing.

When I write music it helps to incorporate some time to sort of hear some sounds I want to write.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't usually listen to music when I write simply because I have no songs on my computer, I ought to though cause some heavy metal pumping through the speakers gets me in a writing mood  Back when I had my I mac hooked up I had an extensive list of songs on my I tunes that I would play while writing my first novel, but now that I'm on my second novel I find I miss the music while I write.


----------



## Conker (Jul 22, 2012)

I sometimes listen to music while I write at home. Depends on my mood and what I'm working on I suppose.

At work, where I've been working on this poetry thing on the side, I've been listening to music. Anything on the iPod really. Since it's poetry and I'm rhyming, I enjoy songs with lyrics that sometimes help me figure out rhymes or just use interesting words to include. 

21 sonnets into however long this thing will be. God editing is going to be a bitch. 

You know, I don't think I could listen to Limp Bizkit and write. I have half of one of their albums for nostalgic purposes (and it's hilarious in an ironic sort of way I suppose. I laugh at it at any rate). The tone of that music just couldn't do it for me.


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree hard style. Its gotten to the point where I will tag on that chapter's song when I share my story, or pull into a Barnse & Noble to write down a chunk of a chapter if a song on the radio inspires me. 

My bands range is all over the place Talking Heads, 10 Years, Rise Against, Korn, Linkin Park, Louie Armstrong, and a large amount of classical music. With a big trend in very anthemic music in pop I've found a good few there too.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 1, 2012)

I almost constantly listen to music, so it's pretty much the standard if I'm writing as well (albeit I haven't been doing much of that in a while...Sorry to my fans Dx). I probably listen to around 100 hours of music a week. 

It helps my writing if it's good music that flows and can blend into the background a bit.

It hurts my writing if it's grating music that is too aggressive, has too many time signature changes, or the lead guitar is too pronounced. I can listen to death metal just fine while writing, but I get distracted if the lead guitar just starts to wank his fret.

Bloodbath, Vader, Amon Amarth, Vehemence, Aeon, Decapitated, Kataklysm, Agathodaimon, Tvangeste and Iron Maiden are good for it.


----------



## tekra lupain (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont write much but when i do i thank youtube for its never ending drum'n'bass and chill mixes. also try some full symphonies, Mozart's requiem or Chopin's complete nocturnes.


----------



## Kendor (Aug 20, 2012)

Dub and ambient, just something thats not taking all my concentration


----------



## kitreshawn (Aug 20, 2012)

I rarely write with music.  I tend to find it gets in the way of my thought flow.  Sometimes I will listen to it before, or pick a few particular songs during a break.  On the rare instances I do write with music it tends to be low volume and usually older stuff... like Billy Joel or Johnny Cash.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 21, 2012)

So I'm not the only one that listens to Lapfox while writing? Interesting. Also, Karasurhekitsune (sorry if I misspelt your username), you and I both share a lot of favorite artists.


----------



## EllieRabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

Writing with music, _I cant live without music playing._ I love music, and I love writing so I definitely always have music playing whilst writing ^-^

Depending on what I am writing, I listen to something different. 
Say like my novels/short stories I listen to anything rock-heavy metal-instrumentals-pop. But if I am writing something lyrical or poem-like I normally only listen to instrumentals. Usually an amazing acoustic piece or even on youtube I listen to acoustic instrumentals of popular songs ^-^ 
I just find it easier to write when music is blasting. I think it just fires us up hehe!
@Karasurhekitsune: Your music taste, I absolutely love, always great music to listen to whilst writing! ^-^


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 23, 2012)

I listen to music based on what section of a story I am writing, and what the tone is. Zen music or soft jazz for calm, expository scenes. epic music for battle scenes. Trance, electronic, techno, or dubstep for tech-heavy scenes, or sci-fi stories. And so on and so forth. That often helps, and helps prevent writer's block.


----------



## cpam (Aug 24, 2012)

If I play music, it'll be instrumental.  Doesn't matter what: pop tunes, TV themes, classical... no jazz, though.  If there are lyrics, I'll start singing and that will interrupt my train of though and I won't be able to write.

A lot of times, I'll just put on a news channel and let it drone.  I like a bit of white noise in the background as opposed to absolute silence, and, although I'll pause and listen to a news story or two, the majority of the programs won't distract me.


----------



## Allum (Aug 24, 2012)

I listen to just about everything from Backstreat boys and Nicki Minaj to Avenge Sevenfold and Disturbed


----------



## greymist (Nov 20, 2012)

I always listen to music when I write.  Depending on the mood / pace of the book I am working on, I tend to listen to a myriad of works.  Most notably and my favorite....  Lindsey Stirling  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ  Her music is bliss to the ears..  

For more fast paced writing I listen to music such as this by Josh Guru (Infinity) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL3AiuTsbOU


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't listen to music while writing, but I do listen to songs to find inspiration. I see my author's notes being jammed with dedications to bands I've taken inspiration from (everything from Chris Tomline to Nickleback to Living Sacrifice).


----------



## Nidbroking (Nov 27, 2012)

I want my mind to shut out the rest of the world, so I try to find the heaviest stuff available. Electronic metal such as Fear Factory, Samael, or KMFDM works best. If not heavy stuff, I listen to music that "coasts", such as 80's prog or album-oriented indie rock. Lyrics don't bother me at all.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Bloodbath, Vader, Amon Amarth, Vehemence, Aeon, Decapitated, Kataklysm, Agathodaimon, Tvangeste and Iron Maiden are good for it.


*fistbump*


----------



## Aden (Nov 27, 2012)

My most productive periods during nanowrimo tend to be when writing in silence or when listening to drone/noise


----------



## Shouden (Nov 28, 2012)

I even have my own little "Writing" playlist that is just a collection of my favorite thought inspiring music. Usually it includes a variety of beats and styles. But, sometimes I'll be writing an action scene and I'll put on something more heavy or fast pace. But, yeah. I've gots to have my tunes if my TV isn't on...which it's probably going to be on less and less as soon as I gets more reliables internets.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 3, 2012)

I use jazz and classical music, specifically Beethoven, when writing.


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 19, 2012)

for me I'm working on afew stories some furry some not but for the music part i make a plays of my bands and artisit that i like so i listen to Owl city Dead By april Eminem Rascall flats RED Skillet Red Jumpsuit Apparatus and afew others but this is what i do when you make your story grab you Mp3player or Ipod or even go to youtube and make a playlist of song that show the emotions of your stroy or what it has to betray in the story it's self

and that what i do but it may or may not help


----------



## Furcade (Dec 19, 2012)

I occasionally listen to music when writing, but like pretty much everyone has said, it's hard to write good words when someone is singing at you. For that reason, I usually listen to classical or lyrics-less neo-Jazz, or lighter music (a lot of John Mayer seems to come on). Sleepmakeswaves is also fairly conducive to excellent writing, too.

In truth, I just set iTunes to shuffle and skip anything that is wrecking the words that are coming out. But mostly writing accompanies silence, purely because if I'm in the mood to write, I'm usually not in the mood to listen to music, which I see as more of a drawing/visual creative endeavour assistant.


----------



## DapperDragon (Jan 7, 2013)

I almost always listen to music while writing. Often I actually have playlists with songs that inspire me or remind me of the character I am writing for. So, if I sit down to write a short story on one of them I just play that track list and it gets me in the feel of the character, or in their mindset.

However, if I am writing with no particular character in mind I try to listen to music that sets the mood of the piece I am writing. So, if I am writing a fantasy short I may play the Lord of the Rings soundtrack, if it is something more upbeat then perhaps DeadMau5 or VGO. If it does not have to do with a character though I try to stick to just instrumental for the ambiance, and of course so my mind is not easily distracted from the task at hand.

Does anyone else make playlists for characters specifically? I do find many songs to remind me of them.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, I try, but the lyrics distract me so it either has no lyrics, is very quiet, or nothing at all. Drone noise also works for me as well.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 11, 2013)

Blackmill, Capsule, things with lyrics are fine so long as they're simple. I also like me some pop as well, like Stepdad. Also, anything with heavy synth, so prog is definitely in there. Genesis, Pink Floyd, and 80s Rush. Though I have to be careful with that last one or I'll end up air drumming :X


----------



## Rapifade (Jan 23, 2013)

As with most people here, lyricless music tends to be best.
Coil, Kammarheit, and Northaunt are all nice. Natasha by Pig Destroyer is pretty soothing too.


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 23, 2013)

I usually have a playlist for when I am writing. It includes Adele, The Beatles, Avenue Q, Phil Collins, Michael Jackson, and (for some reason) Katy Perry.


----------



## 0dalesque (Jan 26, 2013)

Usually when I'm writing specific moods or scenes, I'll spend an hour or so looking for that type of music. Sometimes it takes too long though, and I forget about writing and just go on a music spree.


----------



## tack_writes (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to be able to do it, but music school ruined me. I find it very hard to listen music, whether it's instrument or with lyrics, without my focus being drawn to it. I hear every little thing in there, and my brain starts analyzing it. I'll start singing along, or turn into an armchair conductor. It makes it very hard to write. I can't read while listening to music either, something I used to do all the time.


----------



## Nikolinni (Feb 13, 2013)

I can usually write with music and heck -- usually it gives me inspiration or ideas while writing. I cannot, for the life of me, sing while writing, otherwise I get mixed up X3. but I have to make sure it's whatever mood I feel like at the moment -- no use letting the shuffle of Media Player spin out a sad tune if you're in really high spirits and not writing a sad piece now is there?


----------



## shetira (Mar 5, 2013)

I tend to listen to instrumental various film or video game scores while I write. I usually try to pick something that fits the mood of the story I'm writing.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have any specific music, I like to randomly listen to it and let it influence my mood throughout the writing. Makes the piece feel more spontaneous and inspired. 
It's also fun to accidentally drop random cameos and quotes. When people pick up on those, I get the biggest kick out of it.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 10, 2013)

Whenever I write I have music playing, whether it be rock rap or techno. I have even written with 'epic' music playing too. (Requiem for a dream, Lacrimosa)
It helps me focus a bit more.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 14, 2013)

It depends on the music and my mood. If I listen to any music it has to be soothing. Something instrumental or classical, sometimes trance and mellow DnB works too. Sometimes though music distracts me, so like I said it depends.


----------

